# creating kernel image..



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Which command i have to use to create kernel image in freebsd as mkimage in linux


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2010)

Handbook: Chapter 8 Configuring the FreeBSD Kernel


----------

